# Hello!



## Charmed (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello. I've been keeping mice for about five months now, and currently own six does (ranging between two and five months old). Currently, I'm a pet owner, but that may change in the future. I'm still considering costs and such. I'm basically here to read as much as a I can about other breeders' experiences so that when/if the time comes for me, I'll be very ready.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Where are you from? Often if their are local breeder we can help each other out!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello there! I'm new too! Nice to not be the only one trying to figure things out!


----------

